# User name



## Always Cross (10 Jun 2012)

How do I change my username.


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2012)

You can't but you can ask Admin (Shaun) to change it for you.


----------



## defy-one (10 Jun 2012)

Norm, were you around Windsor this morning?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Always Cross (10 Jun 2012)

Hi Admin (Shaun) can you change my user name to Always Cross. Thanks Nigel


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2012)

Nigel Cross said:


> Hi Admin (Shaun) can you change my user name to Always Cross. Thanks Nigel


Shaun is not 'all-seeing', he doesn't read every post, you'll have to PM him.


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> Norm, were you around Windsor this morning?


 Yes, but in the car. Had to drop Thing 1 off for rowing at midday. Coincidentally, someone I was chatting with someone in my LBS who swears that he saw me riding around town at around 10:30 this morning.



Always Cross said:


> Hi Admin (Shaun) can you change my user name to Always Cross. Thanks Nigel


I think I've done that, it shows you as being Always Cross now.


----------



## Always Cross (10 Jun 2012)

Thankyou for doing that.


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2012)

Always Cross said:


> Thankyou for doing that.


----------



## defy-one (10 Jun 2012)

Norm said:


> Yes, but in the car. Had to drop Thing 1 off for rowing at midday. Coincidentally, someone I was chatting with someone in my LBS who swears that he saw me riding around town at around 10:30 this morning.



I was on cycle route 61 and then 4 and had to ask another cyclist of I was heading the correct way towards Windsor and then I noticed he had a tricross, 2+2=412!


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2012)

The Tricross hasn't been out in a few weeks so defo not me.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks Norm.


----------



## Kazd (2 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun

I appear to have set my account up with my full name, could you please change it to kazd.

Many thanks
Karen


----------



## Norm (2 Sep 2012)

Kazd said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> I appear to have set my account up with my full name, could you please change it to kazd.
> 
> ...


Done. And welcome, Kaz.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> Done. And welcome, Kaz.


 
Ninja'd by Norm. 

And Welcome Karen.


----------



## Kazd (3 Sep 2012)

Thank you most kindly, all done whilst I slept, lovely!


----------



## Norm (3 Sep 2012)

Kazd said:


> Thank you most kindly, all done whilst I slept, lovely!


 
I did the dishes and put on a bolognese with some mince I found in your fridge whilst I was in there, hope that you didn't mind.


----------



## Kazd (3 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> I did the dishes and put on a bolognese with some mince I found in your fridge whilst I was in there, hope that you didn't mind.


 
Thank goodness I cleaned the fridge last week! The bolognese was lovely but you forgot the carrots (I put carrots in everything!)


----------



## Norm (3 Sep 2012)

There's something you need to know about Norm.

Norm doesn't do carrots. Norm doesn't consider them to be a food product.


----------



## Kazd (4 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> There's something you need to know about Norm.
> 
> Norm doesn't do carrots. Norm doesn't consider them to be a food product.



But they help you see in the dark and they are a nice colour and make your food look more attractive!

Come on Norm, embrace the carrot!

Although if I can't interest you in a carrot how about a nice red pepper.


----------



## Norm (4 Sep 2012)

Oh, peppers, from sweet to hot, now we are talking.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> Oh, peppers, from sweet to hot, now we are talking.


----------



## Theseus (4 Sep 2012)

Norm and Kazd sitting in a tree ...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> Shaun is not 'all-seeing'


 
_That's what you think _


----------

